# DMA-1 error



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

"DMA-1 error

Fatal Error - System halted"

Lately I have some booting problems..and now I see this after first lines.
What is it about?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

It could be any number of devices connected to the mobo or the mobo itself, click the link for more info http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/booterrGBER19-c.html


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

i think is soundcard(audigy 2 zs) u think its broken?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Remove the sound card and see if you get the same problem.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

I disabled onboards' and i m ok now(i think...)
Sometimes my screen gets dark for a second.


----------

